# C&CC Booking 2011



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Just a reminder, members of C&CC can book for next year as from today.

Booked my spots at Keswick for the year, 6 weeks in the Lakes.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder - but I've no clear idea what I'll be doing next week never mind next year!  

Enjoy Keswick!


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep have just booked for Dartmouth May.

Hoping to combine it with two weeks in France - our first venture abroad - lots of planning to do  

Milly


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Is there such a rush with the C&CC to get bookings in super early?

I joined last June and didn't have any problems getting onto sites we wanted anyway.

It's nice to have plans though so may see about sorting out for Easter somewhere in the UK.

Now if only there was a long range forecaster, 2009 was east coast in the rain, 2010 was Norfolk in the rain.

Maybe Scotland is nice at Easter??

I think we will get the book out tonight and have a look around.

Ben


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Ben

Our 2010 easter in Scotland experience was 39'' of snow at Glenmore Forest Park.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

No I dont think that there is an issue with C & CC bookings. I was just aware last year that CC bookings for bank holidays etc seem to have to be made on the 1st day bookings become available or you will just not get in. Mainly because CC do not take a deposit whereas C & CC do.

I just wanted to make sure I got where I wanted to go for my birthday next year.   

I do know that the Keswick site gets full all the time but I also think that if you ring up you may be able to get a place (but it bugs me that you have to stay at least three nights - not good for people who work).

Milly


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

You don't have to _stay_ 3 nights, you need to _book & pay_ for 3. Book Fri/Sat/Sun night, then go home after tea on Sunday. Costs more, but at least no rushing about to get off the site in the morning.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone know when the CC open for 2011 bookings?


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Caravan Club are reported to open on 8th December

http://www.go-touring.co.uk/chatter...umID=8&TopicID=233229&PagePosition=1&get=last


----------

